

HN request: Nordic startups, we'd love to feature you - arnorhs

My local startup hub, Klak in Iceland, is publishing an online magazine about startups, innovation and the like, but so far, we're a bit too local to Iceland.<p>We'd really like to have more range in the content, so we'd like to feature those of you who are running startups in the Nordic countries or something like that.<p>If you're interested please send an email to info@nordicinnovation.is<p>We've released our first issue and you can check it out on our website: http://nordicinnovation.is/ - It's currently not very web-friendly - we're working on that...
======
ichverstehe
Other Nordic resources: <http://basementhq.com/>
<http://www.arcticstartup.com/>

------
sucuri2
Does Canada count as a nordic country? :)

~~~
phlux
CA is like the nordic Mexico

